# Help Needed



## ladyshiverz (Dec 31, 2007)

2 days ago i found what i believe to be a pigeon...(im not clued up with birds)... it was very easy to catch and does not seem to be able to fly... i have been feedin and it seems happy enough... BUT... im unsure to if it is pigeon ive looked thru pictures and cant seem to find 1 that looks like this one.... i really need help as i dnt know what to do... i have read up about feedin and housin (temp).... i will try get a picture and upload asap... It has very strainge eyes... like a red ring around them... i read that could be a turtle dove... but i dnt know...

sorry i feel thick.... 
any one can help me my msn is [email protected] i just dnt want to hurt it... even tho its very friendly and cute...lol


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, that IS a pigeon. Folks will be on shortly to help you I'm sure. They'll ask, so might as well tell us.........what do the birds droppings look like? 
Good luck.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

Sure is a pigeon. Not dissimilar eyes to one I found recently. What was the situation in which you found him?

If you had him a couple of days, then he's had a chance to show - as Lovebirds says - what his poops are like.

For feeding, is that bread in the box? Has he been able to pick up food himself, or have you needed to put it into his beak?

I'd give him wholemeal, slightly damp and rolled into pea size balls. If you can get 'mixed corn' in small quantities, or just wild bird food, that would be better for him. They are naturally seed and grain eaters, though they forage on whatever scraps they find in towns. If you have to hand feed him, frozen peas and sweetcorn, thawed in hot water for about 20 mins, are OK temporarily (not tinned).

He will of course need a little pot of water. 

Has he been drinking any water? If he isn't doing so himself, one can gently push the beak into it below his nostrils to encourage him to slurp up some.

Don't know if you have seen our resources section? This covers basic examination of a bird

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=39634&postcount=1

Can you check in his mouth if it is pink and clear of any yellowish 'growth'?

Where are you approximately in the UK? We may (or not) know someone in the area who could help.

John


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

From the pictures he looks pretty alert, which is a good sign. It also looks sort of young to me, which could be part of the reason for it being so easy to catch. Did it even try to move, flap, or fly away when you caught it?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

It isn't very clear in the picture but has it got yellow fuzz at the back of its neck? That would mean it has only recently left the nest and might not be able to fend for itself.

If it is not feeding itself then you will have to open his mouth and put foord in it. The dampened down bread "pills" that john suggests are a good start. It should take one slice of wholemeal bread with the crusts cut off three times a day.

This link shows how to hand feed: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uU1SO0ZJoow

Cynthia


----------



## ladyshiverz (Dec 31, 2007)

HI
just been to check his poop... its black/brown with white on top..... yes there is slight yellow on bk of his neck but u have to move feathers to see them.... his mouth is nice and pink..... he is very alert and friendly... i have been hand feedin some but he does eat on his own... and he has water in a lil bowl and i do try to give him some as i have not yet seen him drink himself....

He was on the road outside my house for a couple of days and i really couldnt leave him he doesnt seem to be able to fly... for reason i dnt know.... 

Im in warrington cheshire in the uk.... 

sorry i know so little....


----------



## Spin city (Dec 11, 2007)

Does It Have A Ring On???? If It Does Tell Us


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well at least it is alert and eating on its own. It's poops sound like they're pretty good as well. The yellow fuzz means it hasn't been long since weaning, so he probably hasn't gotten very skilled at flying yet.
His wing might have gotten hurt somehow, because he doesn't seem to be sick as far as we know.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Sounds like he is doing OK as far as feeding is concerned.

Seems to be a recently fledged bird, only a few weeks old, if he has some stray yellow 'hair' still. 

Would be interesting to know his weight in grams, as it is possible he just needs feeding up and strengthening. The forecast for the next week or so is pretty grim, so it's good that you have taken him in.

His poops sound normal, which is a good sign. 

Please keep us posted on his progress.

John


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> sorry i know so little....


You're doing great! Most of us rescuers knew nothing at all about pigeons until we found one in need...I thought my first rescue was a really, really old pigeon when I first saw her. Someone had to tell me she was a baby and that she would die if she wasn't taken in. 

Happy New Year!

Cynthia


----------



## ladyshiverz (Dec 31, 2007)

HI ALL....

walter the pigeon is doin great...lol... i have tried him with peas and sweet corn and he likes it... i have been puttin some in his mouth just to make sure he eatin properly... and he not keen on me doin it... i am a lil worried about the fact he needs to stretch his wings and i dnt really have the room for this.... i have a rabbit runnin round house with a hamster in a cage and a dog thats in love with both rabbit and now the pigeon... any have any ideas 

Just want to thank every1 for replyin to me so fast... i dnt know what i wud have done if i hadnt found u all... ur advice and help has helped me so much....

THANK YOU 

jo


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for the update. Seems like he is doing great.
Do you have a spare room where you could let Walter out of his cage for a couple of hours a day? He does need some exercise.

Reti


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

ladyshiverz said:


> HI ALL....
> 
> walter the pigeon is doin great...lol... i have tried him with peas and sweet corn and he likes it... i have been puttin some in his mouth just to make sure he eatin properly... and he not keen on me doin it... i am a lil worried about the fact he needs to stretch his wings and i dnt really have the room for this.... *i have a rabbit runnin round house with a hamster in a cage and a dog thats in love with both rabbit and now the pigeon.*.. any have any ideas
> 
> ...


Hi Jo, welcome to the site. That's hilarious about the bunny and dog, sounds a bit like my house!  You might try laying down papers or towels in the bathroom and letting him fly around in there, or doing the same to a bedroom, you just want to make sure you have some washable blankets down so you can catch poop. I usually use the same blankets for a few days, clean off the poop at the end of each "free time" period, and then throw them in the washer a couple times a week. He will probably start out flying to low places first, I have one that age in the house right now and she just flew up to her first low spot last night, she was very proud.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## ladyshiverz (Dec 31, 2007)

hi every 1....

just thought id update u on walter.... the nutty pigeon..lol

he is doin really well i now have a pigeon flyin round me house with the dog and the rabbit too... they all gettin on...lol...
i did try to let him go... and YAYYYYY he flew... but straight bk in house...lol... we had him in garden and he was flyin around but decided he wanted sit on me mothers head...lol... so we havin fun here.... 
i dnt think he wants to go... and he looked so lost not like he is here with us... 

mother put a tea towel on here head cause walter was poopin..lol...


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

How cute!!!
The teatowel, great idea, saves you from washing your hair 20 times a day 

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so glad to hear he is doing so well. Sounds like he has adopted you. Great pic!

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That's a lovely photo! Walter looks very healthy and confident.

Cynthia


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Great pics, your mom is so patient and accomodating. I think you have found a new friend, congratulations!

(I have a 'Walter Pigeon' too!)


----------



## doveman (Nov 9, 2007)

*Yep!*

It certainly is a pigeon. It could be mixed with a tippler. It has theta slim and eye look.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

He is a cutie. Looks like he really loves your mother.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Walter is a sweetheart. He looks like he is as happy as can be perching on your mother's head. Looks like you have Walter to stay a while.

Margaret


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

I love stories that make me smile as much as this one has  So glad Walter found a happy home with you -- and so glad you and your family have adopted Walter. Looking forward to more updates as time goes on of course... let us know if you come up with other good ideas like the tea towel!


----------



## ladyshiverz (Dec 31, 2007)

hi there 
sorry its been such a long time in gettin bk to u all...
walter is still here very much part the family now.... i let him out every day in the back garden but the furtherest he ever goes is the shed roof... he usually just flies straight bk in the kitchen and walks round.... with the dog...lol... every 1 thinks its mad.... i just think walter is mad...lol... i never had a pigeon before to be honest wasnt lookin to have 1 either but he had different ideas...lol......


----------

